# Sicarius pics



## hauser (Jul 9, 2008)

Sicarius terrosus (Chile)



















Sicarius hahni (Namibia)


----------



## RodG (Jul 9, 2008)

Amazing photos:clap:


----------



## coffin pest (Jul 9, 2008)

Beautiful photos man.


----------



## RottweilExpress (Jul 10, 2008)

Very nice! I love the pebbles in the photos. I hope you keep them on sand otherwise, the sand dust on the animals gives hint that you do  

I'm happy to keep S. terrosus, but I'd be reluctant to keep S. Hahni.


----------



## hauser (Jul 10, 2008)

RottweilExpress said:


> Very nice! I love the pebbles in the photos. I hope you keep them on sand otherwise, the sand dust on the animals gives hint that you do


i do keep them on sand. the black pebbles ground is just a photo setup to give the pics a darker look.


----------



## proper_tea (Jul 10, 2008)

RottweilExpress said:


> I'm happy to keep S. terrosus, but I'd be reluctant to keep S. Hahni.



Are hahni more dangerous than terrosus?  I've been interested in this genus for a while now, because they have such interesting behavior, but I'm nervous about keeping any siccarius because of their venom.  I think I'm gonna let other people do it for a few years until I'm more experienced with some "safer" hot species.


----------



## 8+) (Jul 11, 2008)

It's my understanding that S. hahni has a much more dangerous bite.

You must have an awesome collection hauser!

Great shots, they just look Bad Ass!!!


----------



## proper_tea (Jul 11, 2008)

What did you use for lighting?  I always have such a hard time with light sources.


----------



## hauser (Jul 11, 2008)

proper_tea said:


> What did you use for lighting?  I always have such a hard time with light sources.


i use led lights, i build by myself. each light contains 3* luxeon k2 (3w) led (6000k). the current source has to be linear regulated, pwm regulated led light looks ok for human eyes, but will freakout the picture chip in your camera. 
my photo setup (bottom): http://scorpions.f1.to/?n1=98_Terrarium


----------



## froggyman (Jul 11, 2008)

aww no shots of you handling it? haha


----------



## hauser (Nov 22, 2008)

some new pics of Sicarius hahni


----------



## Venom (Nov 23, 2008)

Gorgeous pictures!! I can never see enough pics of this genus. 

And yes, S. hahni is more dangerous than S. terrosus ( though at this level of toxicity, it's a bit like comparing various strengths of nuclear warheads....dead is dead.)


----------



## hauser (Jan 24, 2009)

*Sicarius hahni*

i raised 1.1 _Sicarius hahni_ (Namibia) from slings. they grow adult in about a year. i haven't noticed any aggressive or mating behaviour, after introducing the male into the females enclosure. everytime i was observing, they just did what they do all the time, hiding buried in sand, pretty boring spiders to keep. 
3 weeks later, she started building an egg sac. i'll keep you updated, as soon as the spiderlings hatch.





































more S. hahni pics


----------



## jsloan (Jan 24, 2009)

Wonderful photographic record of egg-laying and building the egg sac.   I noticed a glob of the sand on her spinnerets.  Is that how she manipulated the sand to put it into the sac wall, rather than picking it up with her chelicerae?

These pictures should end up in a book someday.  This sort of life-history record needs to be preserved.


----------



## jsloan (Jan 24, 2009)

Venom said:


> And yes, S. hahni is more dangerous than S. terrosus ( though at this level of toxicity, it's a bit like comparing various strengths of nuclear warheads....dead is dead.)


Good way of putting it.


----------



## hauser (Jan 24, 2009)

jsloan said:


> Wonderful photographic record of egg-laying and building the egg sac.   I noticed a glob of the sand on her spinnerets.  Is that how she manipulated the sand to put it into the sac wall, rather than picking it up with her chelicerae?


exactly, i haven't seen her picking sand with legs or chelicerae. they mix silk with sand while picking up. Sicarius sp. never uses silk besides building egg sacs.


----------



## Yareus (Jan 25, 2009)

my Sicarius terrosus female:


----------



## P. Novak (Jan 27, 2009)

When will these be in the US?  

I absolutely love this species and would love to own one or two... or three!


----------



## mma316 (Feb 15, 2009)

*Sicarius terrosus!*



P. Novak said:


> When will these be in the US?
> 
> I absolutely love this species and would love to own one or two... or three!


A couple of months back Tarantula Inc. had a few Sicarius terrosus for sale!


----------



## hauser (Mar 31, 2009)

two months later, ~25-30 _Sicarius hahni_ spiderlings hatched! 




































more _Sicarius hahni_ pics​


----------



## buthus (Mar 31, 2009)

aaaaaaaarrrrhhhgg!!!  I wanna mate mine!  :wall: 
:clap:


----------



## ErikWestblom (Apr 1, 2009)

Haha that last picture is awesome! Are u gonna separate right away?


----------



## Amelia (Apr 1, 2009)

My word, those a pretty....


----------



## Deroplatys (Apr 5, 2009)

Love that last shot!


----------



## Pacmaster (Apr 5, 2009)

Those are some beautiful pictures of some ugly spiders, what kind of camera do you use?
Thanks, and those spiders really are pretty :liar:


----------



## tarcan (Apr 5, 2009)

wow, this is great, thank you for sharing those pictures, the building of the eggsac is very interesting and the babies are so cute!

Congrats

Martin


----------



## Hamburglar (Apr 5, 2009)

Fantastic photos...  the photos of the egg sac/spiderlings are really great.  You use the ring mount flash and LED's?  That seems like a lot of light.  Great work though.....


----------



## hauser (Apr 6, 2009)

Pacmaster said:


> what kind of camera do you use?


nikon d300 with 60mm/2.8 macro lens



Hamburglar said:


> You use the ring mount flash and LED's?  That seems like a lot of light.


i use ringmount flash or leds, never both at the same time. but i prefer the led spots.


----------



## burmish101 (Apr 8, 2009)

Amazing pics, cant wait until S. hahni are available in the u.s. someday.


----------

